# Roost Coffee, Malton



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.roostcoffee.co.uk/

We thoroughly enjoyed our visit to this delightful family run roastery and coffee shop (open Wednesday to Saturday, currently) today.

Situated in Talbot Yard, Malton, in refurbished stabling/carriage house, it really is the perfect place to enjoy a superb flat white prepared on a super-shiny Rocket Espresso machine while having a good natter with David and Ruth, the owners. We grabbed a scrummy cake from the bakery next door and tried a different blend for our second f/w which we enjoyed just as much as the first.

Naturally we came home with a couple of bags of bags of their beans


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I worked in Malton for a while and couldn't find this place..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No, it is rather hard to find if you don't know it's there! It is near the Talbot Hotel in a little yard of 4 'units'. There's Roost, an Ice Cream shop, a bakery and soon to be a gin distiller.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> No, it is rather hard to find if you don't know it's there! It is near the Talbot Hotel in a little yard of 4 'units'. There's Roost, an Ice Cream shop, a bakery and soon to be a gin distiller.


Yeah, I found the yard but there was nothing in there. Must've been before they opened. I'd Googled roasters in Malton and found them in a local food and drink advert.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@MildredM did you repeat order from these guys? They supply a cafe in Knaresborough, wondering if it's worth a trip out


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Missy said:


> @MildredM did you repeat order from these guys? They supply a cafe in Knaresborough, wondering if it's worth a trip out


No, but only because they didn't have online ordering facilities at the time (haven't checked recently). We kept meaning to call back but the only time we went in their direction (recently) they were closed. I think their opening hours are limited. The beans I got at the time were good, I seem to remember









I am going to pencil in a visit to go again, maybe mid April


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I went in the Feb school holidays. They held some Aeropress filters for me as I stupidly brought everything but my filters on holiday! Had a coffee in the small cafe & bought some beans. Excellent service in a great location. Small courtyard with bakery, butcher, ice cream parlour & now a gin distillery! Bring plenty of money if you're visiting!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

@MildredM is that you in the middle photo? It looks as though you (if it is you) were itching to have a go at roasting some beans!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grimley said:


> @MildredM is that you in the middle photo? It looks as though you (if it is you) were itching to have a go at roasting some beans!


Yes! I was checking if the roaster was bolted down and how easy it would be to get in the back of the car!! I was so impressed with it


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Just discovered these at the weekend l, Leoni's is a nice place for lunch too and some decent coffee


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

A great fallback if you've run out of beans then for someone local?


----------

